# Nice, but $$$$



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 9, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302520287159


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2017)

Love to have it, but waaaaaaaaaaaaay overpriced.


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2017)

Love the color.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 9, 2017)

blimey


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 10, 2017)

Great paint and really nice photos!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 10, 2017)

doesn't price higher than some folks on here....
It does say "Make Offer"...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Great paint and really nice photos!






bricycle said:


> doesn't price higher than some folks on here....



Its eBay; must cover fees.
Make an offer.....
Pics archived:


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm a little surprised it took as long as it did for this great bike to show up here on the Cabe but ultimately I am pleased its here! 

Not wanting to spill the beans completely here's some dish..

It's my buds bike and having been fortunate to have taken it for a few spins I can report it has super ride qualities and a really strong graphic in the original paint scheme.

All the locations you see in the pics are in and around our area taken in Warren, Barrington. and Bristol RI.

There is fine gold striping on the tank frame and fork that I'm not sure is highlighted enough in the eBay listing pics. I also haven't seen aluminum fenders on a Snyder built bike in person before this. Certainly a pretty high level model. It also has the awesome Person's Reflecto fenderlight etc...


----------



## vincev (Nov 10, 2017)

How many do ya get for that price??


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 11, 2017)

vincev said:


> How many do ya get for that price??




Hey Vince we would be open to talking about s package deal


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm not going to diss on the bike,( It's nice!) but I'm unsure where people are coming up with these prices.
It could be the new collector syndrome, where every bike is rare and valuable or the I hope lightning strikes and somebody pays this price guys.
Good luck to the seller!


----------

